# Is the fishing any good in the Bayou Grande right now?



## flyfishbozeman (Mar 3, 2010)

Is the fishing any good in the Bayou Grande right now?


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Check out the article in al.com.....


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *asago (3/15/2010)*Check out the article in al.com.....


?????????????? Can you post a link??? Thanx


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm sure there is plenty of great fishing, ......but is there any great catching going on:letsdrink

L8, Harry


----------

